# average wage



## BFD (Feb 8, 2007)

What is the going rate of pay for the area of buffalo rochester and syracuse to plow for someone using their loaders and dump with a plow


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

That all depends on the situation.


----------

